# Div mit Bild und variable Höhe



## SXrunner (11. April 2006)

Ich habe einen Divcontainer mit variabler Höhe.Darin ist eine dynamische Tabelle.Der div hat ein Hintergrundbild.Was muss man tun damit das Hintergrundbild automatisch auf die Länge des Divs gezogen wird?


----------



## dark_ghost (11. April 2006)

Hallo,

damit sich dein Hintergrundbild automatisch der Höhe anpasst kannst du folgenden CSS Code notieren.


```
#iddesdiv {
 background-image: url('namedesbildes.gif'); /* Pfad zum Hintergrundild */
 background-repeat:repeat-y; /* Wiederholung des Bildes in der Hoehe (Y-Achse) */
}
```

Das selbe gibts auch für die Breite in diesem Falle würde der Code allerdings so aussehen:
background-repeat:repeat-x; /* Wiederholung des Bildes in der Breite (X-Achse) */

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter

Gruß
Andreas


----------

